# 830 with clutch slave cylinder problem



## caseguy (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey guys... ive got an 830 with a hydraulic clutch slave cylinder. Does any one know what fluid to put in the reservoir ? I don't have a clue.. and no manual. My local case dealership is clueless. Can any one help me?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You should be able to download a copy of the manual from CaseIH's website. They should tell you what type of oil to use in there.

http://www.dmcretail.com/caseih/


----------



## caseguy (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info. The manual is worth more than I paid for the whole tractor!!!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds like you got a heck of a deal on that tractor then! We had a lot of Case tractors in my area, and they are pretty nice units. From what I read online, the 830 was a very reliable tractor.


----------

